# Taking bids



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

6' long 12+ diameter. Just walked by it. Snapped a shot.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I've always loved the look of the really big ones made into a table. Just cut across and a clear hard top. A kitchen table would be my favorite item.

I guess at that size, someone could make a large enough casting and turn it into a vase or lamp or whatever.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

"I guess at that size, someone could make a large enough casting and turn it into a vase or lamp or whatever."

THIS! Do you deliver?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Ok it's in the truck. It does have a good amount of big ole wood ants on it tho.


----------

